# Smoked AJ Dip on the BGE



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, the some of the AJ's caught Wed. turned into Wade's Tuna Dip!!! His recipe is <span id=ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater_ctl01_lblFullMessage>http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/Topic22958.aspx?Keywords=tuna+dip#bm23055 


I smoked a few pounds of AJ including the jaw/throat (holly cow there's a ton of meat there). I smoked it at 200 fer about 2.5 hours on the BGE. Shreaded it and followed the directions in the above link. Only thing I'll change next time is more Jalapeno...here are some :takephoto I forgot to get shots on the BGE!!! Sorry:doh


















THE GOOD









THE BAD









& THE UGLY!!!!









Finished Product!!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good could you send me some!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (23/04/2010)*Looks good could you send me some!!!


Send me a self addressed stamped envelope, and I'll even include a cracker:hehe: Heck it made a big ole bowl full!!! I got enough fer a party!:toast


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Man that sounds good. Btw hows that Bacon Bit workin out? Thinking of getting the ol' lady one.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *GENTLE WOLF (24/04/2010)*Man that sounds good. Btw hows that Bacon Bit workin out? Thinking of getting the ol' lady one.


get past it's so ugly its cute thing and she's really good. She actually is better then any dog so far that I have gotten. She loves attention and will squall fer us to get her out to play with. Messy eater (eat like a pig is right)!!! Other then that, no complaints yet...she'll probably loose her popularity when she gets older, but by then she'll be like 1 of the dogs so it'll be OK,,,


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good brother, I finally made it home, stop by and let me try some of that stuff.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Jason (23/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (23/04/2010)*Looks good could you send me some!!!
> ...


Can you just send it as an attachment in an email???


----------

